# Pelican Island in the Morning 6-3-08



## TeamFaith (Jun 14, 2006)

I have been reading several posts about the Sea Wolf Park area and everything has been sounding pretty good! Myself and a buddy are heading to Pelican Island tomorrow morning and just wanted to know if anyone has been there recently and if they had any luck! I will most likely be wading the Channel side first and if all else fails will be heading over to the north side in the Flats! Any info from anyone will be appreciated ! Thanks


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

Check out my posts...they were Wed, Thurs, and Sat of last week...end....JT


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

*seawolf yesterday*

waded the channel side and the water looked great. Not a whole lot of bait working but still caught enough fish for dinner. Lots of structure also.
good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

surfgrinder said:


> waded the channel side and the water looked great. Not a whole lot of bait working but still caught enough fish for dinner. Lots of structure also.
> good luck and keep us posted


Dumb question perhaps but what channel? Isn't the island surrounded by channels?

edit: 2 channels and the ICW


----------



## Pescado Compadre (Nov 16, 2006)

Most people refer to the side facing the Bolivar ferry and the Galveston Yacht Basin as the channel side.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

I hit the flats down the dirt road behind seawolf monday morning as a back up plan cause the surf was super rough and there was quite a few small trout in there. My bud got his limit on shrimp and i got three on tops. Lots of undersized trout so you really had to work for keepers.


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

How did yall do?


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

I fished the NE Flats this AM at the crack of dawn. No blow ups on top, and soon switched to tails. Cast after cast yielded 12" - 14" trout, probably caught 30, with only 2 keepers. Off the stained water at 10:15 am.


----------



## sbw9056 (Apr 28, 2008)

JohnnyWalkerRed said:


> I hit the flats down the dirt road behind seawolf


I thought that area was posted "No Trespassing". Does anyone ever give you any trouble?


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

sbw9056 said:


> I thought that area was posted "No Trespassing". Does anyone ever give you any trouble?


This morning I paid to park at Seawolf but have used the dirt road in the past. The road was not posted the last time (March) I was there.


----------



## ducksandfish (Jul 11, 2005)

anybody else have any more information on the status of the dirt roads?i didn't notice the signs as well in early march but now they are everywhere.there used to be alot of atv' out there as well but i dont see them anymore.i sure have been tempted to drive back there anyway but i dont want no trouble.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

ducksandfish said:


> anybody else have any more information on the status of the dirt roads?i didn't notice the signs as well in early march but now they are everywhere.there used to be alot of atv' out there as well but i dont see them anymore.i sure have been tempted to drive back there anyway but i dont want no trouble.


There was a Bronco and a Jeep parked next to the shore this morning but that doesn't mean that they had the ok. You might try calling Seawolf Park.


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

I have driven back on that dirt road many times. You can also go way back to just across from sand island. One word of caution though....be sure you have a 4x4 and all of the other off road essentials of you are going to wonder on that road past the concrete ship. Dredge material is placed in the area at various times and the road can get pretty nasty in some spots. A few years ago I saw a very nice Dodge 4x4 buried up to the frame and it was there for a few days. I think they had to hire a tractor to get the thing out.


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

Another tip: if you tell the Seawolf park attendant that you are wade fishing and not fishing from the concrete slab or peir they only charge $5.00 parking fee and not the fishing fee.


----------



## ducksandfish (Jul 11, 2005)

i appreciate the imformation guys.five.o i've seen many nice rigs buried back there,been stuck there myself,ONCE.that mud is unforgiving,lol.


----------



## stros00 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Wind*

Thinking about heading down to SWP also but that wind looks to be pretty bad tomorrow. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Dell (Sep 10, 2005)

Not that it matters but the side where the ferry docks is the Galveston Ship Channel and the side where the concrete ship is , is the Houston Ship Channel.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

so what do you call the bolivar side where the ferry docs?

(rheteorical)hahahahaha


----------



## tagen (May 29, 2008)

Never had any trouble driving down there but lately we have just been paying the $5.00 fee to enter the park and walk in off the rocks. Shorter walk that way.



sbw9056 said:


> I thought that area was posted "No Trespassing". Does anyone ever give you any trouble?


----------



## TeamFaith (Jun 14, 2006)

*Report from Tuesday Morning! 6-3-08*

Myself and a friend hit the "Flats" back on the the North East side of the island, due to the wind blowing so bad that morning! Tide was REALLY moving when we hit the water just after 6am. The water was a chocolate brown color, but NO wind and smooth! We decided to give it a try anyway and see what happens! Fished for about 45 minutes before finally getting a hit on an assasin! Tide finally started to slow down and water satrted clearing up slowly after 7am or so! It was like someone turned on a switch! We started catching one trout after another! It was EVERY cast you either caught a trout or missed a trout! Lots of smaller fish, we only managed to walk away with 9 solid keepers to 18 1/2 and one decent sand trout! We had to have thrown back 20 to 25 undersize fish! Did hook a few really nice 18 to 20 trout but lost them in front of me~! I also lost my **** NET while I was there! Sorry for the bad picture, it was a camera phone!


----------



## fstarkey (Jul 26, 2006)

*this forum is for fishing reports only* 
If you have a question about fishing, where to fish, how to fish, when to fish, ect, please post it in the general fishing discussion forum. This forum is for fishing reports only and all other posts will be moved or deleted.

Please foloow the forum rules and ask questions on the general discussion thread.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

TeamFaith said:


> Myself and a friend hit the "Flats" back on the the North East side of the island, due to the wind blowing so bad that morning! Tide was REALLY moving when we hit the water just after 6am. The water was a chocolate brown color, but NO wind and smooth! We decided to give it a try anyway and see what happens! Fished for about 45 minutes before finally getting a hit on an assasin! Tide finally started to slow down and water satrted clearing up slowly after 7am or so! It was like someone turned on a switch! We started catching one trout after another! It was EVERY cast you either caught a trout or missed a trout! Lots of smaller fish, we only managed to walk away with 9 solid keepers to 18 1/2 and one decent sand trout! We had to have thrown back 20 to 25 undersize fish! Did hook a few really nice 18 to 20 trout but lost them in front of me~! I also lost my **** NET while I was there! Sorry for the bad picture, it was a camera phone!


Err, Dude! This looks like a fishing report to me..LMAO Congrats Big time TF. If you read closely there were other reports in this thread as well..


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

fstarkey said:


> *this forum is for fishing reports only*
> If you have a question about fishing, where to fish, how to fish, when to fish, ect, please post it in the general fishing discussion forum. This forum is for fishing reports only and all other posts will be moved or deleted.
> 
> Please foloow the forum rules and ask questions on the general discussion thread.


4 of your last 5 posts have said the exact same thing. Are you a mod? Instead of running around policing forums why not contribute something worth while to the discussion?


----------



## TripleSlam (Apr 3, 2008)

TeamFaith nice catch - that's what working for 'em will produce... I've been known to known to associate myself with birdman and gluconda in that area - LOL. 

TF don't let the negative post about your thread bother you from posting again... have to agree with Hal01 and Dipsay bout a previous post on your thread - either contribute something positive or nothing at all and let the webmaster handle business his way...


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Good report there TeamFaith.I doubt he's a mod w/ 14 posts but who cares.


----------

